# Happy Birthday!



## shelley (Jan 8, 2009)

Facebook tells me today is the birthday of no less than three cubers today. Happy birthday to Michael Gottlieb, Sarah Strong and Devin Corr-Robinett


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay! I'm 19!


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2009)

Lot's of people having birthdays in January, huh?


----------



## panyan (Jan 8, 2009)

im june 10, almost the exact middle of the year...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Shelley 



qqwref said:


> Yay! I'm 19!



I turned 17, Devin turned 18, you turned 19


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy birthday, everyone!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 8, 2009)

haha mines the 14th, same as Matyas Kuti's!


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 9, 2009)

You forgot my birthday.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy birthday, you three!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 9, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> You forgot my birthday.





shelley said:


> today is the birthday of *no less than three *cubers today.



anyway happy birthday to you too shoot1510


----------



## shelley (Jan 8, 2010)

Bumping this topic because it's applicable again. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy 18th Sarah, 19th Devin and 20th Michael.

 April 20 for me. Just a good time from Christmas to Birthday, but Birthday to Christmas wait is annoying. 
I guess last day of school is like a second birthday.


----------



## Toad (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday again guys (and girls) haha!!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Thanks Shelley


this


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 8, 2010)

many happy returns guys.. dont forget mine is on 24th september ok?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 8, 2010)

Three birthdays lined up for one day?

This calls for...







I think those qqs want YOU to enjoy your birthday.

Merry birthdays!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 8, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PEOPLEZ!!!
I grant Sarah a LL skip if she does an average of 100, and qq a really easy double xcross on a virtual 3x3 if he does an average of 24. 

and some Twizzlarz


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday everyone!



Lucas Garron said:


>



I don't know how that graphic came to be, but I'm glad that it did.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> April 20 for me.




You win!


----------



## Forte (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday to all! Do cool stuff!


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday to sarah *and* Stephen Hawking!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday! (6 minutes late in my time zone.)
Now it's Jh543's birthday.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday to all


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday to everyone!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! But I fear I may never be sub-20 again :O


----------



## Chuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy birthday, Shelley!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 27, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Happy birthday, Shelley!



...in three hours


----------



## Ron (Jan 27, 2010)

Most popular dates-of-birth of WCA members: (year, month, day, #)
1984	9	28 3
1988	1	17 3
1988	12	29 3
1990	1	1 3
1990	5	15 3
1990	7	16 3
1993	5	4 3
1994	10	2 3

Some are twins...

Most popular birthdays of WCA members: (*, month, day, #) 
*	1	18 25
*	2	16 25
*	5	18 25
*	7	25 25
*	7	27 25
*	8	8 25
*	9	13 25
*	4	9 26
*	12	16 26
*	4	25 27
*	10	27 27
*	1	1 28
*	10	3 31


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2010)

<3 shelleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.


----------



## shelley (Jan 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> <3 shelleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.



Thanks Dene, that should make up for a bunch of people spelling my name without the second e.


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2010)

ya no problim i no dere r lotsa nobs out dere hoo cnt speel ure nam!!1


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 28, 2010)

i ALWAYS spell your name right


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jan 28, 2010)

It was my birthday too ,but nobody says happy birthday to my because i'm a no named noob.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 28, 2010)

Hola guys it was my birthday yesterday and I got happy birthdays from many of you. Just letting you guys know haha, happy birthday Shelley!! Hope to see you at Berkeley or Stanford!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 28, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> It was my birthday too ,but nobody says happy birthday to my because i'm a no named noob.



:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fpyah noob body never say birthday to be cuzz nobody likes hairy potter:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------

